# Important announcement...



## dizzymedic (Jun 20, 2006)

Greetings all, 

I'm new around here and wanted to share a startling discovery made by a patient I encountered.  This info could save a life...

I responded to a difficulty breathing to this lady who is known by our service(you could call her a regular).  So I proceed to ask her the usual questions like if she took anything different today that could have caused this problem.  She answers that she had some peanut butter this morning.  Now, I pick up this patient so often I knew her allergies.  Aren't you allergic to nuts?  I asked her.  She replies yes.  So I politely ask her to elaborate on the issue.  She told me she went through it and she found no nuts.  You see, it was the smooth peanut butter...

So the moral of the story is that *THERE ARE NUTS EVEN IN SMOOTH PEANUT BUTTER.  *Advise your friends...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 20, 2006)

TSTL... too stupid to live.. and obviously she was really not allergic to "nuts" or she would had not been talking to you. 

R/r 911


----------



## DT4EMS (Jun 20, 2006)

That is pretty funny......no matter how you spread it!


----------



## c-spine (Jun 20, 2006)

pun intended? lol


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow. Don't these stories just make you feel so warm and fuzzy to realize just how ignorant people can be?

Rule #117. Common sense isn't.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2006)

And people like that just prove that I am ensured Job Security.


----------



## HFD EMS (Jun 21, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> TSTL... too stupid to live.. and obviously she was really not allergic to "nuts" or she would had not been talking to you.
> 
> R/r 911




You have an excellent point!B)


----------

